# RFI Fox Red Pointing Labs



## dickera (Feb 24, 2012)

I am considering of buying a pup from Fox Red Pointing Labs and I am wondering if anyone has any insight on the especially the breeder but also the pups. The mother is Clara Belle and the father is 4x GMPR Rooster. They have EIC OFA CERF certs, 6 week shots and health guarantee any info would be great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

i am always a bit leary when i see ivory or fox red describing a yellow phase labrador. there are 3 and only 3 colors of lab, black, chocolate or yellow. yes, some folks breed for color to attract buyers but what you need to look for is breeding and genetics. period. i don't know this breeder and i am not speaking out against them particularly. just the fact that the name fox red blah blah is a red flag for me. there are many well versed dog people here and i am surprised no responses. perhaps it is because you posted it here rather than the Hunting Dog Forum.

my 2 cents.


----------

